# RAM loading times



## Luka (May 26, 2020)

Hi!
Newbie question, what affects the RAM loading time (light turning from yellow to white) when you open an instrument?

Is there a way to make this faster?

Thank you!


----------



## d.healey (May 26, 2020)

Buffer size, number and file size of samples, and harddrive/ssd speed.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 27, 2020)

Luka said:


> Hi!
> Newbie question, what affects the RAM loading time (light turning from yellow to white) when you open an instrument?
> 
> Is there a way to make this faster?
> ...


Just curious, which library are you loading?


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 27, 2020)

Windows?
Make sure you exclude the folder where the libraries are from the Windows Defender scan. 
This was day and night for me.


----------



## Luka (May 27, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Windows?
> Make sure you exclude the folder where the libraries are from the Windows Defender scan.
> This was day and night for me.


I’m on Mac…




PaulieDC said:


> Just curious, which library are you loading?


Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra


But nevermind guys, I received my SSD, transfered the libraries and it’s wayyyy faster now!! 😁 
Thank you!


----------



## RyanBarryMusic (May 27, 2020)

Hey Luka!

Glad you got this all worked out eventually. SSO is a fantastic sounding library, even better when the load times are SSD based! Enjoy yourself man.

Best,
Ryan Barry


----------



## Stringtree (May 27, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Windows?
> Make sure you exclude the folder where the libraries are from the Windows Defender scan.
> This was day and night for me.



Oh, wow. Now my load times are cut in half. Thanks ever so much for this. 

Greg


----------



## I like music (May 27, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Oh, wow. Now my load times are cut in half. Thanks ever so much for this.
> 
> Greg



Hah, yeah. I went from 13 minutes to 3 minutes, because of the same advice on this forum. After a year or so of slow loading, it was the best feeling ever.


----------



## Stringtree (May 27, 2020)

That was a huge block to sitting down and doing something, waiting for the thing to blank out when loading, then finally load. 

Wow, what a huge difference! It's consistent, too. So that was it. This should be a sticky somewhere.


----------

